# Getting out of Atlanta or Jacksonville....



## Everymanalion (Sep 6, 2012)

I will be going from NYC to ATL or Jacksonville tommorow depending on the ticket price for the chinatown bus and what time I get into either city, ultimate destination is Texas, then Mexico. I have NO fuckin' idea how to get out of either of those towns. I have never ridden trains before and would only like to as a last resort, never super interested me, but I do need to get out of those places ASAP. 

First off, what will be easier to catch out/ ride a way from? ATL or Jacksonville? I dont want to get stranded in Atlanta overnight as that scares the shit out of me, I hate big cities. Need some advice, I have hitched in Mexico/Central AM but never in the U.S. and I CANNOT be stopped by cops for any reason at all(personal bullshit). So any advice/help on how to get the fuck out of either Jacksonville/ATL(Whatever is easier) will be GREATLY appreciated as I am leavin tommorow, thank you!


----------



## astr0 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just left Jacksonville a couple weeks ago and I can say it's no different from ATL safety-wise. I would just go to ATL and find a wooded place near some tracks to camp out at while looking for a train. Just make sure your campsite is hidden and you shouldn't have to worry about getting fucked up


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Sep 6, 2012)

If you're trying to lay low....... You should probably stop giving a play by play on the Internet.. Atlanta ain't that bad... Yes, it's big and black but if you don't fuck with anyone they won't fuck with you.. 

The worst that will happen is, if you're DT ATL you might see someone hit some crack or get their dick sucked on the sidewalk..


----------



## railroadron (Sep 6, 2012)

Sent you a PM with my number. I live in Atl and catch out all the time. Its a great city and nothing to worry about. I ll give you info and guide you from here to wherever you need to go


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 6, 2012)

Yup. Both places are pretty hood. You got many options tho. They both are decent spots to catch to Texas. Hot-lanta is the quicker of the two to get that way. Theres some smokin trains comin outta there. Jacksonville is a little more low key (in my opinion) but you gotta ride north first before you come back down again to NOLA. Theres not much stuff using the directly westbound route.Both places have yards that i wouldnt really recommend for a greenhorn.

What id personally do would be go to ATL. Catch CSX to Birmingham. Snag the Z-ATLC. Get off in Shreveport. Drop down to Houston on some junk. Then from there catch to either San Antone for the Laredo ride or try out the Corpus Christi- Brownsville ride. But ive never rode trains from Houston with Mexico as a destination so.. yeah

But regardless, i wouldnt even try it if i was super wanted by the cops. Seems like no matter what you do you are bound to talk to a cop on a long ride involving multiple train changes.

Good luck. Be safe


----------



## railroadron (Sep 7, 2012)

Call me after 3 ..thats when I get off work. Then we can talk unlimited.


----------

